# Samuel Davies on the duty of Virginians to fight for their British liberties



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 16, 2021)

Preaching at the time of the French and Indian War (1754-63), Samuel Davies exhorted the men of Virginia not to tamely submit to the destruction of their liberty: ...

Can human Nature bear the Horror of the Sight! See yonder! the hairy Scalps, clotted with Gore! the mangled Limbs! the ript-up Women! the Heart and Bowels, still palpitating with Life, smoking on the Ground! See the Savages swilling their Blood, and imbibing a more outrageous Fury with the inhuman Draught! Sure these are not _Men;_ they are not _Beasts of Prey;_ they are something worse; they must be _infernal Furies_ in human Shape. And have we tamely looked on, and suffered them to exercise these hellish Barbarities upon our Fellow-Men, our Fellow-Subjects, our Brethren? Alas! with what Horror must we look upon ourselves, as being little better than Accessories to their Blood?

And shall these Ravages go on unchecked? Shall _Virginia_ incur the Guilt and the everlasting Shame, of tamely exchanging her Liberty, her Religion, and her All, for arbitrary _Gallic_ Power, and for Popish Slavery, Tyranny and Massacre? Alas! are there none of her Children, that enjoyed all the Blessings of her Peace, that will espouse her Cause, and befriend her now in the Time of her Danger? Are _Britons_ utterly degenerated by so short a Remove from their Mother-Country?

Is the Spirit of Patriotism entirely extinguished among us? And must I give thee up for lost, O my Country, and all that is included in that important Word? Must I look upon thee as a conquered, enslaved Province of _France,_ and the Range of _Indian_ Savages? My Heart breaks at the Thought. And must ye, our unhappy Brethren in our Frontiers, must ye stand the single Barriers of a ravaged Country, unassisted, unbefriended, unpitied? Alas! must I draw these shocking Conclusions? ...

For more, see Samuel Davies on the duty of Virginians to fight for their British liberties.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 16, 2021)

British liberties? Sounds a lot like nationalism. He would be brought up on charges by the Gospel Industrial Complex today.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Taylor (Apr 16, 2021)

BayouHuguenot said:


> British liberties? Sounds a lot like nationalism. He would be brought up on charges by the Gospel Industrial Complex today.


Calling TGC now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 16, 2021)

BayouHuguenot said:


> British liberties? Sounds a lot like nationalism. He would be brought up on charges by the Gospel Industrial Complex today.



 And he would be pleading guilty as charged!


----------

